# Candid wedding photography in India



## Indranil Roy (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi all, I am Indranil Roy from Kolkata, India. Here I am happy to share my latest work with you all, For more, you all can check out my website "PIP Broadcast".


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello and welcome, nice images.....


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice color.
I'm not a fan of crooked horizons but they are very popular these days.


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2018)

I like your close crops - she is exotic and intriguing.   The skin is processed to the point of looking like plastic, but I do appreciate that many people want that flawless look for their photos.    I like your chosen DOF, too.

Nice work.


----------



## Indranil Roy (Oct 27, 2018)

terri said:


> I like your close crops - she is exotic and intriguing.   The skin is processed to the point of looking like plastic, but I do appreciate that many people want that flawless look for their photos.    I like your chosen DOF, too.
> 
> Nice work.


 
Ya, you are right but some clients want these kinds of images so, we observe their needs and behalf of that we'll do that.


----------



## pocketshaver (Jul 5, 2019)

Sometimes its the only angle you can get, unless you want to loose half their head.

And you did the most important thing of all with a wedding photo. You made the bride look good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 16, 2020)

Really nice candids, but, I too prefer a leveled photo. As you said, you must please the client though. Welcome!


----------



## tkiddy (Dec 19, 2020)

Great work! I love the traditional aesthetics, respect for cultural values and colors, yet modern techniques refresh the subject matter. I would maybe tone down the skin smoothing. The women are already young and caked in makeup. Resist temptation. Heavy-handed edits are unnecessary and only serve to make the brides look worst.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2020)

OP hasn't signed on to the site for two years.


----------



## misol (Apr 20, 2021)

Beautiful.  I think the crooked horizon is really impactful in candid photos.  Especially in portrait photography!  Amazing work, and I am so jealous you got to shoot that.  I really need to get out more


----------

